# EMPIRE CUSTOMS



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

hey man whats up :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Paul...._your a_''FANKIN CANT''


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*whoooaaahhhh! Im like the last to know there was a thread. does that mean i need to start possting pics of my work? damn,... so i can be ridiculed..lol...

sup Paul, ya Fakin Kant! (look in my signature! :biggrin: )*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2007, 12:33 PM~9022647
> *whoooaaahhhh! Im like the last to know there was a thread. does that mean i need to start possting pics of my work? damn,... so i can be ridiculed..lol...
> 
> sup Paul, ya Fakin Kant! (look in my signature! :biggrin: )
> *


Naw your too fakin slow mate


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 16 2007, 06:14 PM~9011668
> *Hey Paul....your a''FANKIN CANT''
> *


hey man its not kant.......... its cunt you fockers :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Paul whats up hyna? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 18 2007, 12:26 AM~9027862
> *Big Paul whats up hyna? :biggrin:
> *


you mean Hi'ena


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 19 2007, 02:45 PM~9034882
> *you mean Hi'ena
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

hey Jason you gunna sell me the 59 :cheesy:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

Paul whats up? sounds like your having fun over in the US. Dont forget to hit something while your there, US girls love to get boned Kangaroo Style!!!!!!!!!! You Yanks think dog style is all that wait till you hit it Estillo Kanga! Hahahaha.

HND.............


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Oct 20 2007, 06:04 PM~9044085
> *Paul whats up? sounds like your having fun over in the US. Dont forget to hit something while your there, US girls love to get boned Kangaroo Style!!!!!!!!!! You Yanks think dog style is all that wait till you hit it Estillo Kanga! Hahahaha.
> 
> HND.............
> *


having heaps of fun............................................



kangaroo style :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 20 2007, 10:22 PM~9048419
> *having heaps of fun............................................
> kangaroo style :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont forget the bee-ear :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JASIN AND HIS SHOP HE IS REAL GOOD PEOPLE AND HE DOES REAL GOOD WORK!!!

EMPIRE CUSTOMS DOING BIG THINGS IN TUCSON ARIZONA!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9048518
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE JASIN AND HIS SHOP HE IS REAL GOOD PEOPLE AND HE DOES REAL GOOD WORK!!!
> 
> EMPIRE CUSTOMS DOING BIG THINGS IN TUCSON ARIZONA!
> *


and knockin fools out too.... :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea i heard not to mess with the night Security, He won't blow his whistle or shine a flash light at you !!! It's more like this :twak:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

hahahahahaha....................


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

LIKE JASON SAID "GAME RECOGNIZE GAME ITS A EMPIRE THANG" :machinegun:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southcyde_@Oct 21 2007, 09:16 PM~9054157
> *LIKE JASON SAID "GAME RECOGNIZE GAME ITS A EMPIRE THANG" :machinegun:
> *


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

see you in the morning kant............


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 22 2007, 08:23 PM~9061571
> *see you in the morning kant............
> *



*RIGHT ON! ya Aussie Kant! :biggrin:



well I guess I will share some pics, not alot, because we lost most of our work to a computer crash, but here goes....

a 55

















a quickie frame plate and arm extension









BASIC BASIC BASIC, bottom of the line 2 pump street kit (now the car is going 4 pumps)


















*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*some control arm work

































lol.. just stumbled on this, a trunk to a car I still have buried deeeeeep :biggrin: 









a customers car we did some wheels and tires on









some wheels we did for our shop truck, soon to be juiced (88 chevy 1/2 ton pickup)









more control arm work

























53 belair rat rod for new rear floors gas tank and and bags

















Old Memories 54 for bags

























any given day out in front of the shop









*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*54 chevy truck for bags















*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Yet even more control arm work..lol
























*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*me and the staff :biggrin: 







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*model A we built (before paint)







*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dammm nice shop homie


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*both built here
























*


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 09:32 PM~9062205
> *me and the staff :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


let me guess im the fat guy right? lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 20 2007, 01:42 AM~9043973
> *hey Jason you gunna sell me the 59  :cheesy:
> *



if he doesnt I'll sell it to you :biggrin: :biggrin: ,I'll just have to mail you a bill of sale :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

yor welds are bad ass, How did you weld,mig,tig,arch?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*just mig. soon I plan to start tig'n everything.

I got a few more pics coming, just tired right now, prolly post em up tonight*


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

sup homies...that work is lookin good man. how much does ur basic setups start at installed..2 pumps 4 batts...the car is sub framed..its has leafs and shocks in the bak and jus shocks up front? how much?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hahahaah funnin around*


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Nice work brother!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Oct 25 2007, 04:52 PM~9084060
> *Nice work brother!
> *



*THANKS BABY CAKES! :biggrin: 
I take that as a big compliment from you brother* :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Shop looks huge! How many sq feet you got up in that bitch?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*18k sq ft bro. and its never enough! hahahaha*


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I like your style you guys build some gangsta shit :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice rides!!


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice shop


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Nice work on your arms, fabrication and the rides.....


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

see you this weekend lets try to get this hop going ..............


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Oct 31 2007, 07:52 PM~9126799
> *see you this weekend lets try to get this hop going ..............
> *



*hell yeah! BBQ/ open house this weekend , all are welcome and invited! charge your batteries and do the damn thing! :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE DOING THE DAAMMMM THANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 02:04 PM~9126871
> *hell yeah! BBQ/ open house this weekend , all are welcome and invited! charge your batteries and do the damn thing! :biggrin:
> *


do ya want me to bring some prawns to throw on the barby :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

what is a PRAWN ??? it sounds like road kill ...... hahahahaha ... anyways goodmorning fokkers.............


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Prawn is another name for Shrip


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

nice lineup of cars and work......someone be sure to post up the pics from this weekend! i cant see enough of those rides! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 2 2007, 08:30 AM~9138330
> *Prawn is another name for Shrip
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA...........................


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Work looks good homie, keep doing big thangs. :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

good mornig ladies ..........................


----------



## Buick72 (Sep 8, 2007)

nice welds on those lowers, keep up the good work!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

need any more employees :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

need any more employees :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

who the hell came up with that word "cunt" its the funnyest shit ever when used.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

well it was off the hook yesterday at EMPIRE lots of food and drinks OHH AND GANG OF HOPPING I KNOW PEOPLE TOOK PICS so post them.................EMPIRE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR TUCSON..........cant wait for the next one......................


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

dammm.......some has to have pics of the hop..............


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 5 2007, 10:50 AM~9158078
> *dammm.......some has to have pics of the hop..............
> *



it didnt happen. 
















:biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  * -OG- *WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR.............AND DONT 4-GET ABOUT THE ONE STOP SHOP 4 *-BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS-*  :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

waz up homies ??????????


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

WHAT UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-FRANKY'S CAR- 
:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 2 2007, 09:30 AM~9138330
> *Prawn is another name for Shrip
> *


Shrimp.....cream puff


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I type to fast some times, don't trip


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 6 2007, 10:47 PM~9171964
> *I type to fast some times, don't trip
> *


I wont trimp :cheesy:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 6 2007, 07:04 PM~9170601
> *Shrimp.....cream puff
> *


I thought you was talking bout SCRIMP.....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 7 2007, 01:42 AM~9173679
> *I thought you was talking bout SCRIMP.....
> *



*correction,... its SKRIIIIIMPS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 7 2007, 03:47 PM~9171964
> *I type to fast some times, don't trip
> *


like perm says.............dont trip patatoe chip


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

where is the pics from the barby :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Nov 8 2007, 05:29 PM~9185743
> *where is the pics from the barby :cheesy:
> *











lol a whats up u fakin kant lol what u doing this weekend lmk theres a big ass car show over here


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 9 2007, 11:39 AM~9185813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as i was typing........ i thought this could be a problem :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

i'm going to hang around in vegas this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Nov 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9186034
> *i'm going to hang around in vegas this weekend :biggrin:
> *


what lol damn paul ur gonna miss a hell of a show this weekend damn its gonna be bad ass well ok


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 8 2007, 06:49 PM~9186314
> *what lol damn paul ur gonna miss a hell of a show this weekend damn its gonna be bad ass well ok
> *



*its ok, he prolly cant afford the gas money anyways :biggrin: *


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

the week after is the big one....yessss :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

hey cunt lips (jason) :biggrin: once i load up mi box with the cars and all the black magic goodies...........i'll come paint them cars for ya, and hang out :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Nov 8 2007, 08:40 PM~9187185
> *the week after is the big one....yessss :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 11:03 PM~9187837
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Fuck you ,you fuckity fucks :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 9 2007, 05:08 PM~9188227
> *Fuck you ,you fuckity fucks :biggrin:
> *


heheeee :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2007, 11:08 PM~9188227
> *Fuck you ,you fuckity fucks :biggrin:
> *



*such a cranky bitch lately! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

was up my little monkey ??????


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*SUP SEXY :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

NADA.......


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

was up changito ????


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*PASSING THE TIME, TILL WE LEAVE FOR ODESSA FRIDAY :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

your so lucky ..................


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOM DOING THE DAMN THING!! WHATS UP SAL!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 15 2007, 09:33 AM~9228142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 14 2007, 03:35 PM~9228155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up dog??? why havent we see u or ur pops lately???? :nono: :nono:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey Ron, did you want me to bring your girl with me?








you left her here last time. let me know, I'll bring her for ya :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southcyde_@Nov 14 2007, 08:42 PM~9230456
> *what up dog??? why havent we see u or ur pops lately???? :nono:  :nono:
> *


CUZ jasin said we cant go over no more! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 15 2007, 11:31 AM~9234167
> *CUZ jasin said we cant go over no more!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



*maaaaaan that aint even right! noone said that shit mijita!*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2007, 03:05 PM~9235645
> *maaaaaan that aint even right! noone said that shit mijita!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

waz up ??????


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

where are the pics mija ??????........................


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

STILL WAITING MIJA ......................


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

hey nikkah quit fuckin up peoples dreams!!!! an post the pics already ........HAHAHAHAHAHA .....by the way that was a funny pic u posted ..hahahahahahaha


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

i found the thread.......................


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 21 2007, 07:28 PM~9277791
> *i found the thread.......................
> *



*PENDEJO :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:30 PM~9277803
> *PENDEJO :biggrin:
> *


PERO NO MAS PUTO............hahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 21 2007, 07:40 PM~9277862
> *PERO NO MAS PUTO............hahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*some arms we just got finished building

gbody molded uppers, extended an inch and wrapped

















gbody lowers plated

















88-98 chevy fullsize truck lowers, plated (fuckin huuuge I might add, and weigh a million pounds! :biggrin: )















*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 08:35 PM~9278948
> *some arms we just got finished building
> 
> gbody molded uppers, extended an inch and wrapped
> ...


Very nice looking J!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Nov 21 2007, 10:34 PM~9279345
> *Very nice looking J!
> *



*thanks bro, the lighting in the shop makes it look as though the arms are all yellowed, but they arent, just some shadows :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

for what g body are they for ???????.............look nice as always .........


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 22 2007, 04:20 PM~9283574
> *for what g body are they for ???????.............look nice as always .........
> *



*just a customer, cash and carry.*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

whats krackin nikkah ???? how was your thanksgiving ????


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHATS UP BRO U GUYS DO AWESOME WORK I WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH U WERE ASKN FOR THE G BODY CHROME LOWERS IF U ARE SELLING THEM :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 23 2007, 09:33 PM~9291488
> *WHATS UP BRO U GUYS DO AWESOME WORK I WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH U WERE ASKN FOR THE G BODY CHROME LOWERS IF U ARE SELLING THEM :biggrin:
> *



*425 wraped, smothed and chromed. without core, with cores its 375. bushings and balljoint are extra.*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

where have you been MIJA...........


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 05:23 AM~9293966
> *425 wraped, smothed and chromed. without core, with cores its 375. bushings and balljoint are extra.
> *


and good prices to :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:30 PM~9277803
> *PENDEJO :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

jason....................can you get me picks of those cars we were talking about please?........... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

jasin how much for a arms just to be extended 1 1/2? not crome or wrapped just extended!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Dec 5 2007, 05:05 PM~9382366
> *jason....................can you get me picks of those cars we were talking about please?........... :cheesy:
> *



*I will go by the ragtop for you on Sunday Paul, PM your budget for it though so I know where to hardball him..lol*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Dec 5 2007, 05:07 PM~9382376
> *jasin how much for a arms just to be extended 1 1/2? not crome or wrapped just extended!
> *



*125 bro, still gotta reinforce them a bit tu sabes?*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*THIS IS HOW WE DO IT! 

HOLDING PARTS FOR RANSOM!







*


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

ok :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 03:03 PM~9405080
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!
> 
> HOLDING PARTS FOR RANSOM!
> ...





unperfesional :nono:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2007, 09:03 AM~9405080
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!
> 
> HOLDING PARTS FOR RANSOM!
> ...


you got your serious face on in this pic :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 8 2007, 04:21 PM~9405417
> *unperfesional :nono:
> *




*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA wow way to take yourself WAAAYY too serious!
who cares its all in fun. by the way it "professional" not "perfesional"..lol*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

sup piker man!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

whats up mija ???????


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 05:17 PM~9405697
> *sup piker man!
> *



*eii laddie, wouln want ye te hab yer fun wifou us :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: everytime i see your name on here i think of that shit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 04:03 PM~9405080
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!
> 
> HOLDING PARTS FOR RANSOM!
> ...


Now this is Pay up sukka... or I'm gonna smoke the pussy !!!!!!!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2007, 04:08 PM~9407151
> *Now this is Pay up sukka... or I'm gonna smoke the pussy !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:08 PM~9407151
> *Now this is Pay up sukka... or I'm gonna smoke the pussy !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


haha poor widdle kitty :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hahahahahahahahahahahaahah look at dem two FAKIN KANTS!*


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:08 PM~9407151
> *Now this is Pay up sukka... or I'm gonna smoke the pussy !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin u fackin kant lol a answer da phone


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 03:03 PM~9405080
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!
> 
> HOLDING PARTS FOR RANSOM!
> ...


:0 :rofl:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:08 PM~9407151
> *Now this is Pay up sukka... or I'm gonna smoke the pussy !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2007, 03:08 PM~9407151
> *Now this is Pay up sukka... or I'm gonna smoke the pussy !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,

Shit fool your all thuged out now i hope you dont come back home throwing up signs and shit like a big 'G' for Greek!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha.

HND.....


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Dec 11 2007, 11:53 AM~9420585
> *Paul,
> 
> Shit fool your all thuged out now i hope you dont come back home throwing up signs and shit like a big 'G' for Greek!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha.
> ...


na man u know me............... i aint no gang man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup paul heard ur looking for a 64 i just bought 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 13 2007, 01:08 PM~9439121
> *sup paul heard ur looking for a 64 i just bought 1  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the guy said a sho from vegas was bidding on it i was like how funny would it be if it was bm haha sorry cuz :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

i just want to say thankyou to all of you that went and helped me out yesterday "STREET MINDED","SLOW LANE","STREETS","EMPIRE CUSTOMS","TUCSONS FINEST","STYLICTICS","SOPHISTICATED FEW","LA TUSA"," BAJITO"and to BIG ROB and STRANGER


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

GOODTIMES TODAY....................


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Dec 14 2007, 09:42 PM~9456941
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


PAUL WHEN U LEAVING BACK HOME U CUNT GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

how much for a g body frame wrap like those welds pM ME PLEASE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: shit if you 2 are laughing it must be funny :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*heres the updates on the Black Magic setup we finished*
























[/B]


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 05:12 PM~10176550
> *heres the updates on the Black Magic setup we finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats clean homie top job old chap :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

is this car still at the shop..........hows it coming along


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*whats up Paul?? how u doing baby cakes?

cars still at the shop, frames done, body is completely sandblasted, some of th body work has been done, Zeniths on their way,... but to be honest we'd be alot further down the road, but the customer is laggin on bring down more money so its sitting..lol.

got alot going on right now here in the shop, a roadmaster for juice, a big body for a 2dr conversion, a 64 ss for a hopper ad a show/strees 67 coming out... i'll update some pics over the next week or so :biggrin: *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup yall :wave: :wave: 

looking good j 

paul u kant :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2008, 02:55 AM~10315387
> *whats up Paul?? how u doing baby cakes?
> 
> cars still at the shop, frames done, body is completely sandblasted, some of th body work has been done, Zeniths on their way,... but to be honest we'd be alot further down the road, but the customer is laggin on bring down more money so its sitting..lol.
> ...


 :thumbsup: good stuff


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2008, 05:02 AM~10316370
> *sup yall :wave:  :wave:
> 
> looking good j
> ...



Stevie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey fuck all you guys.....Fuckin ***** can't say whats up to _me_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey fuck all you guys.....Fuckin ***** can't say whats up to _me_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey fuck all you guys.....Fuckin ***** can't say whats up to _me_


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

hey jason i got a ? 4 u i wana but 16inch cylinders on my 78 monte do i need to extend the bottom trailing arms if so how much


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10321728
> *Hey fuck all you guys.....Fuckin ***** can't say whats up to me
> *


hahaha writing in gay pride now are we 


















sup ron :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

OOOOooooo that hurts....I'm partial to all folks :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i just thought i was special when you grabbed my asss :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 2 2008, 11:19 PM~10322299
> *i just thought i was special when you grabbed my asss  :biggrin:
> *


I was wiping off my hands...You know vegas gives ya mad boogers :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im heartbroken now :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2008, 04:22 PM~10322326
> *I was wiping off my hands...You know vegas gives ya mad boogers :0
> *



haha your a funny kunt :biggrin: ......bad boogers alright...i was a professional picker there :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10321728
> *Hey fuck all you guys.....Fuckin ***** can't say whats up to me
> *



*answere your phone for a change fokker!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2008, 07:44 PM~10329568
> *answere your phone for a change fokker!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha aint that the truth :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2008, 10:44 PM~10329568
> *answere your phone for a change fokker!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yo Jason, Call me bro..Got to take care of some Thangs Homie!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 7 2008, 08:07 PM~10360078
> *Yo Jason, Call me bro..Got to take care of some Thangs Homie!!
> *



*you got it sweet tits! :biggrin: *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 12:07 PM~10363330
> *you got it sweet tits! :biggrin:
> *



ah Your makin me Blush!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*random pics*


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

look a little busy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats what i like to see a full shop looking good homie


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Shop has some nice projects going on. 
Order some chrome motors already! :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 4 2008, 10:08 PM~11015618
> *thats what i like to see a full shop looking good homie
> *



*shit,.. thats only a part of the shop  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*in house sand blasting







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*









frame off's























*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*customs and resto's
















*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*chop tops























*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hydro installation

























































*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dang :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

looks real good  :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*some fab and welding samples for that ass...







































































































*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

looks good man :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

thats some good shit man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah its aight :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn bro ,everything is very nice.....and the shop is fuckin rediculous :thumbsup:


----------



## INC~52o (Apr 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: ttmft :nicoderm:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice work man !!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Just had to come in here and make my mark, didn't know you had your own forum!! uffin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 11 2008, 03:20 PM~11066040
> *Just had to come in here and make my mark, didn't know you had your own forum!!  uffin:
> *



*lol.. whats up baby cakes*


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Just working my ass off, when you coming to Vegas!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

did you order those part for your comp :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2008, 10:31 AM~11017118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

Juicy pic  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11066080
> *Just working my ass off, when you coming to Vegas!!!!
> *


*I was trying for this weekend, but I think its gonna be next, but i will call u on Monday cuz i need to place another order.

hows doodle bug?*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jul 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11067792
> *did you order those part for your comp :biggrin:
> *



*see Juan,.. why u gotta go an bring down the mood? hahahahaha just kiddin.*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2008, 12:43 PM~11017422
> *some fab and welding samples for that ass...
> 
> 
> ...







Gotta give credit were credit is do . Sick welds man .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wheels


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

incredible you really got a gift


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 12 2008, 10:05 PM~11075507
> *incredible you really got a gift
> *


X2


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

i want to thank you guys for coming thru yesterday i hope you guys enjoyed the food and drinks...............GOODTIMES......


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 12 2008, 03:14 PM~11072883
> *Gotta give credit were credit is do . Sick welds man .
> *



* well thank you Gilbert,.. dont go making me get all soft and sensative..lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jul 13 2008, 10:14 AM~11077005
> *i want to thank you guys for coming thru yesterday i hope you guys enjoyed the food and drinks...............GOODTIMES......
> *



*it was very goodtimes, Manny thank you for having us. any pics floating around of what we brought?*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

i didnt snap any but i saw some pis in another thread taken in front of the shop ........ooohhh.......


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Them welds look frickin clean you gots mad skills, what kind of machine you using? Is that mig or arc?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 14 2008, 12:03 AM~11081878
> *Them welds look frickin clean you gots mad skills, what kind of machine you using?  Is that mig or arc?
> *



*Millermatic251 digital. its a real nice all around machine. If I was smart I'd start tig welding everything, but its just easier to use the mig.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2008, 10:04 AM~11084226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup nugca, ......Softy :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 14 2008, 11:18 AM~11084351
> *Sup nugca, ......Softy :0
> *



*softyyyyy!!!!???

lol... ahhh gotta give Gilby a break from Time to time  *


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2008, 10:19 AM~11084369
> *softyyyyy!!!!???
> 
> lol... ahhh gotta give Gilby a break from Time to time
> *


Perm said cheekachoo


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 14 2008, 12:30 PM~11084464
> *Perm said cheekachoo
> *




The goat is in the yard... the hawk is in the nest ... dog fart is close .... over 10/4


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2008, 11:04 AM~11084226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you found them "daniel son".......hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

DAMN...........WISH I HAD A '39 LIKE THAT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2008, 07:58 AM~11084182
> *Millermatic251 digital. its a real nice all around machine. If I was smart I'd start tig welding everything, but its just easier to use the mig.
> *



I have been taking lessons from my brother who does most of the welding. He used to work at Pearl Harbor Naval Base and do patches for the leaks of Submarines. He tig welded some power balls onto a rear end and it took some time. Its true, we have been using a millermatic mig, its much quicker and it works great. :biggrin: Keep up the good work, bad ass work and bad ass rides!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*my brothers and me :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: hey jason do you have any rides in action bro.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 17 2008, 11:10 AM~11111956
> *:biggrin: hey jason do you have any rides in action bro.
> *



*what exactly u mean?*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2008, 12:45 PM~11112698
> *what exactly u mean?
> *


hoppers?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 22 2008, 11:38 AM~11148517
> *hoppers?
> *


OHHHHhh not yet, but he's got a few in the works.....Watch the fuck out when they hit ground zero :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 22 2008, 04:05 PM~11151936
> *OHHHHhh not yet, but he's got a few in the works.....Watch the fuck out when they hit ground zero :biggrin:
> *


 :0 can't wait for it :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 22 2008, 10:38 AM~11148517
> *hoppers?
> *



*we have had quite a few over the years. none right now, because we are so swamped with work we havent had the time to finish our own projects, but we do have 3 doubles coming out and a couple singles.. I will keep ya updated :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea please do. here after i move back to cali in a few months i am gonna get started on a single as well. need to break in the new laser cutting shop with a hopper  :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 23 2008, 11:04 AM~11158713
> *yea please do. here after i move back to cali in a few months i am gonna get started on a single as well. need to break in the new laser cutting shop with a hopper   :biggrin:
> *



*laser is niiice, i only have a 5x10 cnc Plasma, does great work for me tho. but I could only afford the 40k instead of the half a million on a laser..lol*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Danny, you dont happen to know how to write G-code do you?*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2008, 11:12 AM~11158763
> *Danny, you dont happen to know how to write G-code do you?
> *


no noy yet. i design everything and our cutter does the codes from there. but as soon as i move back i will be learning all the programs so i can do it all  

as soon as i find out how to do this shit i will pass it on if you haven't learned yet  :biggrin: i might have my booty kit sold so i need to come up with a couple oh $$$'s for the rest of the work for my lac too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 23 2008, 11:18 AM~11158824
> *no noy yet. i design everything and our cutter does the codes from there. but as soon as i move back i will be learning all the programs so i can do it all
> 
> as soon as i find out how to do this shit i will pass it on if you haven't learned yet   :biggrin: i might have my booty kit sold so i need to come up with a couple oh $$$'s for the rest of the work for my lac too :0  :biggrin:
> *



*is that booty kit a big body specific kit? if so< i may be down for some trade holmes  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2008, 07:44 PM~11172676
> *is that booty kit a big body specific kit? if so< i may be down for some trade holmes
> *



WELL ITS TRIMMED FOR THE BIG BODY BUMPERS ALREADY. I HAD IT ON MY LAC. BUT I DON'T WANT IT ANYMORE. ITS NOT A SHOW QUALITY KIT BUT IT LOOKS REAL GOOD ON THE STREETS


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

HERE CHECK THIS OUT JASON  :biggrin: 

here are a few progress pics of it and a couple of before pics at the end  :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 24 2008, 08:05 PM~11172859
> *HERE CHECK THIS OUT JASON   :biggrin:
> 
> here are a few progress pics of it and a couple of before pics at the end   :biggrin:
> ...


looking good


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 24 2008, 09:13 PM~11173555
> *looking good
> *



:biggrin: THANK YOU BIG DOG


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

paul k you blooty bostard where ou been roo you havent called u kant


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*here you go brotha just a quick somthing for you  :biggrin: 
BLACK MAGIC FAMILY!!!!!!*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 25 2008, 10:53 AM~11177642
> *here you go brotha just a quick somthing for you   :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC FAMILY!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*badass bro,.. I will get you some pics tonight or tomorrow... toodles,.. lunch time  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: cool hit me up on that booty kit proposition too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11179024
> *:biggrin:  cool hit me up on that booty kit proposition too :0  :biggrin:
> *



*oh, sorry,... its nice, just not the one im looking for bro. thanks tho. what do u want for it, I might be able to sell it for you*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thats cool, how about $350 or best offer. the money is going to you for my project anyways :biggrin: oh yea plus shipping if they want it. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 25 2008, 03:33 PM~11179646
> *thats cool, how about $350 or best offer. the money is going to you for my project anyways :biggrin:  oh yea plus shipping if they want it. :biggrin:
> *


IS IT A 13


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

no its a 14, the wheel is a brand new never rolled wheel too. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

WASUP BIG BOY :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE LOOKIN SHOP.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR FAMILY ...GROUPE,THE FEW,STYLISTICS,STREETS,EMPIRE CUSTOMS,BAJITO,SLOW LANE,TUCSONS FINEST,ADDICTIVE,THE ORPHANS,AND THE SOLO RIDERS,AND ALL MY GOODTIMERS WORLDWIDE AND MY FULLTIMERS MAGOO,PHILLIP.....AND A SPECAIL THANKS TO RENE FOR THE HOOK UP.. ANGEL FOR THE SPOT...AND RUDY FOR THE MUSIC.......WE COULD NOT HAVE MADE IT A SUCCES WITHOUT THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU ....MANY CLUBS ONE LOVE =LOWRIDING.............................................. THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN MANNY "GOODTIMES TUCSON"


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:  wassup big j


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ssssssssup jasssssson


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*shit,... havent seen this topic in a minute,.. guess Im obligated to post some recent work pics.......


some of you out there are aware of our in-house CNC capabilities,..

axle tabs availible









custom made cnc cut battery rack hold downs (many logo's and styles availible)
150.00 chrome (on sale)









custom wishbone reinforcement plates 









we also have CNC precut frame reinforcement plates, and control arm plates
:biggrin: 
*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what about rear axel reinforcement?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 09:54 PM~12374708
> *what about rear axel reinforcement?
> *



*3 sided 1/4 wall  








*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn how big is this shop inside? and how big is the whole land?

any pics of when yall first got it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 09:51 PM~12374679
> *shit,... havent seen this topic in a minute,.. guess Im obligated to post some recent work pics.......
> some of you out there are aware of our in-house CNC capabilities,..
> 
> ...


DO U HAVE WISH BONE MOUNTS TO THE REAR END


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 10:08 PM~12374906
> *damn how big is this shop inside? and how big is the whole land?
> 
> any pics of when yall first got it?
> *



*18k sq ft holmes :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*lil sneek peek of a 99 towncar 2dr hardtop conversion were building for a customer







*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:17 PM~12375032
> *18k sq ft holmes :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup jason :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12375123
> *sup jason  :biggrin:
> *



*sup stevie  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375061
> *lil sneek peek of a 99 towncar 2dr hardtop conversion were building for a customer
> 
> 
> ...



:0 damn next month can't come any quicker  i need my doors done. i am tired of midget doors :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 09:19 PM~12375061
> *lil sneek peek of a 99 towncar 2dr hardtop conversion were building for a customer
> 
> 
> ...




THAT IS BAD ASS !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: im more interested in the shop and yall all over that 2 door conversion :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

look how big this shit is :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SSSSSSsssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuppp Missssster....Them doors are long :0 . What was the lincoln topic :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374949
> *DO U HAVE WISH BONE MOUNTS TO THE REAR END
> *



*we can supply you with those. Black Magic wishbone tabs, or you can call them direct. let us know what we can do to help ya*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12385761
> *SSSSSSsssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuppp Missssster....Them doors are long :0 . What was the lincoln topic :biggrin:
> *



*naaaaahhhh niiiika,... all bullshit aside, them doors are PERFECT,.. :biggrin: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2008, 11:20 PM~12385841
> *naaaaahhhh niiiika,... all bullshit aside, them doors are PERFECT,.. :biggrin:
> *


J what u going to do for a door glass...use a 2dr caprice or something


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* naw holmes. custom made saftey glass.. we got it like that *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375061
> *lil sneek peek of a 99 towncar 2dr hardtop conversion were building for a customer
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a bodyman like you and Your Brother Ron but I don't think a Caprice glass will work 

SSsssup my Niggggasss


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2008, 10:36 PM~12386043
> * naw holmes. custom made saftey glass.. we got it like that
> *


Safty Glass ???? You'll getting shot at out there in AZ


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 9 2008, 11:39 PM~12386067
> *Safty Glass ???? You'll getting shot at out there in AZ
> *


This ****** just showin off, lets get out of here Rick, we tooooo small time :0 18,000 sq, ft.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

18,000 SQ FT Sounds real good..... Until it's time to sweap the floor !

J/K Jason Keep up the good work


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

18,000 fook that i have a hard enough job with my 1200 haha


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 9 2008, 11:34 PM~12386487
> *18,000 fook that i have a hard enough job with my 1200 haha
> *



*shit,... thats the size of my showroom!! and we clean that every morning, here I will give ya a tip or two Stevie, 

-starting with a dust mop sweep entire floor. fill mop bucket with water, and pinesol solution. In a figure 8 movement, mop floor left to right....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


man fuck you guys, the guy asked how big the shop was, so I told him,.. dont hate me, hate the game :biggrin: *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 11:16 PM~12386381
> *This ****** just showin off, lets get out of here Rick, we tooooo small time :0  18,000 sq, ft.
> *



*nah, seriously.. there is a glass company we use that makes out saftey glass (same as what comes stock) for us, we give them one of the originals, for the form, and the template for the new glass, to be made. we use them for the 50's cars we do chop tops on and what nots.  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 10 2008, 11:12 AM~12389331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*hahaha,.. yeah right,.... not like your brother Ronald Eggerstien

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

HEY J...........TELL ME WHEN YOUR READY FOR MY FRAME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 10 2008, 11:12 AM~12389331
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 10 2008, 12:36 PM~12390017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: big ballin


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*something else new,....


for all you Lincoln owners, CNC cut rear spring pocket plates, availible in any thickness, with cylinder openings from medium to super fat diameters. back cut for a perfect weld gap  

25 pr
















*


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2008, 10:43 AM~11017422
> *some fab and welding samples for that ass...
> 
> 
> ...


oooooohhh 

Nice


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up foo :wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* :biggrin: *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ill see monday so be ready :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 02:00 PM~12401145
> *something else new,....
> for all you Lincoln owners, CNC cut rear spring pocket plates, availible in any thickness, with cylinder openings from medium to super fat diameters. back cut for a perfect weld gap
> 
> ...



So i could get them in a 25 foot thickness for 25 a pr? :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Damn J you been busy!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 11 2008, 10:22 PM~12406866
> *ill see monday so be ready :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *




sup holmes what u been up 2?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 11 2008, 10:29 PM~12406973
> *So i could get them in a 25 foot thickness for 25 a pr? :biggrin:
> *



*yeah, you supply the steel :biggrin: *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2008, 12:52 PM~12412139
> *yeah, you supply the steel :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Shits lookin GOOD your way, cant wait to see the bubble TC bust out. :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 12 2008, 12:29 PM~12412457
> *:biggrin: Shits lookin GOOD your way, cant wait to see the bubble TC bust out. :0
> *



*well,... if that excites you,.. wait till I start posting pics of the Rag!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2008, 01:39 PM~12412967
> *well,... if that excites you,.. wait till I start posting pics of the Rag!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2008, 01:39 PM~12412967
> *well,... if that excites you,.. wait till I start posting pics of the Rag!!! :0  :0
> *


I thought I was gonna be the first one with a rag 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:19 PM~12375061
> *lil sneek peek of a 99 towncar 2dr hardtop conversion were building for a customer
> 
> 
> ...


What perm doing in this photo


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 01:00 PM~12401145
> *something else new,....
> for all you Lincoln owners, CNC cut rear spring pocket plates, availible in any thickness, with cylinder openings from medium to super fat diameters. back cut for a perfect weld gap
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 12:17 AM~12418571
> *What perm doing in this photo
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *
u need to seriously put down the MSPAINT BRUSH hahahaha*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 13 2008, 07:35 AM~12419451
> *:uh:
> *



* :dunno: what?,.. you'd rather keep pushing coils through the flimsy rear spring pocket?*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12420141
> * :dunno: what?,.. you'd rather keep pushing coils through the flimsy rear spring pocket?
> *


what year lincoln are those for? My 2000 has a bridge style frame back there.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 10:30 AM~12420190
> *what year lincoln are those for? My 2000 has a bridge style frame back there.
> *



*the ones pictured are specific to 98 and up. but we have them for just about every car. the intention or use for these is to weld to the factory rear spring pocket to strengthen it. Lincolns factory pockets, (like most) are very thin and weak. these fit perfectly inside the pocket, and weld in, so you dont risk popping the coil thru. we also have gussets to strengthen the sides  *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 12:17 AM~12418571
> *What perm doing in this photo
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha na it cant be perm he aint eating :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 13 2008, 11:05 AM~12420343
> *hahahaha na it cant be perm he aint eating  :biggrin:
> *



*no,.. u can tell it aint him cuz theres hair on the head! lol*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:35 AM~12420220
> *the ones pictured are specific to 98 and up. but we have them for just about every car. the intention or use for these is to weld to the factory rear spring pocket to strengthen it. Lincolns factory pockets, (like most) are very thin and weak. these fit perfectly inside the pocket, and weld in, so you dont risk popping the coil thru. we also have gussets to strengthen the sides
> *


for the front or rear?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 02:59 PM~12421596
> *for the front or rear?
> *



*my bad bro,.. for the rear spring pockets*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Do you have any for the the front pocket when they start strecthing through the frame or can you make me a pair ??? And how much ?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 13 2008, 08:26 PM~12423673
> *Do you have any for the the front pocket when they start strecthing through the frame or can you make me a pair ??? And how much  ?
> *



*oooohhhh I got something for you Ricky bobby! :biggrin: *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

HEY YOU FUCKING GUY!!!!!




















:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 13 2008, 08:37 PM~12423737
> *HEY YOU FUCKING GUY!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



*SUP JAS!!!!!! 

how ya been homie???*


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 08:43 PM~12423765
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



that one is coming out fuking good, never seen one done on a lincoln of that yr model, shit makes me want to have mine done, 2 door but i gots a roadmaster, been talking to the homie stevie d, but cant make up my mind on it ,it can get pretty expensive i bet? but well worth it when finished,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 09:43 PM~12423765
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


what is that 15000? :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 13 2008, 08:51 PM~12423811
> *that one is coming out fuking good, never seen one done on a lincoln of that yr model, shit makes me want to have mine done, 2 door but i gots a roadmaster, been talking to the homie stevie d, but cant make up my mind on it ,it can get pretty expensive i bet?  but well worth it when finished,
> *



*just did a Roadie not too long ago.  *


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 08:55 PM~12423832
> *just did a Roadie not too long ago.
> *


 :0 shit post some pics on it if you have any, pics or it aint true


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

this fucking topic



























































































i like it


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 13 2008, 09:00 PM~12423858
> *:0  shit post some pics on it if you have any, pics or it aint true
> *



*no can do homie,.. thats on the owner, some give me permission to post pics, and some dont. the owner of the roadie dont want it out yet  

*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2008, 09:00 PM~12423863
> *this fucking topic
> i like it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*fuckin Jason!!!.. sup homie!  :biggrin: *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:14 PM~12423929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fuckin Jason!!!.. sup homie!   :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ANOTHER Towncar, were building, for the streets. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















plated lowers with internal reinforcements for strength  









with caprice uppers










strapped rearend, with relocated and angled powerballs, plus custom upper and lower trailing arm mounts










upper adjustable arms for real driving in a hopper  












*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Look Cool Jason. Like the 4 link. Where did you mount to the frame for the uppers ?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 21 2008, 01:06 AM~12487882
> *Look Cool Jason. Like the 4 link. Where did you mount to the frame for the uppers ?
> *



*thanks bruddah!

we went with a mount similar to a GM mount, kinda like a cross between a impala mount and a b body mount. we cut it on the CNC...


















BEFORE YOU BUST MY BALLS RICKY BOBBY,.. these pics were taken BEFORE the mount was fully boxed in, I was just in a hurry to take the pics..lol
*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 21 2008, 01:06 AM~12487882
> *Look Cool Jason. Like the 4 link. Where did you mount to the frame for the uppers ?
> *



*I had to go with a triangulated 4-link,... these friggen cars with thier bullshit parrallel 4 links, are just a pain in the ass,.. guess I coulda kept it parrallel and built a lateral link,.. but I wanted to do a bit longer arms on it anyways, cuz I wanted to stretch my wheelbase out and give it a better pivot point  :thumbsup: *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 01:14 AM~12487939
> *thanks bruddah!
> 
> we went with a mount similar to a GM mount, kinda like a cross between a impala mount and a b body mount. we cut it on the CNC...
> ...



Looks like you got the CNC working good I see the index for the break on the mount. Is it going to be single or double ?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 21 2008, 01:24 AM~12487994
> *Looks like you got the CNC working good I see the index for the break on the mount. Is it going to be single or double ?
> *



* yeah the index is nice, cuz it made the bend perfect and easier  

and this is that 98 towncar, double pump I was talking about at super show. finally got to starting on it about 2 weeks ago. would like to take it to New Years,..buuut its getting close hno: hno: hno: hno: *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

big ups to empire customs :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 08:43 PM~12423765
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice work cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 02:49 AM~12487778
> *ANOTHER Towncar
> 
> *


goddamn, time to start a Towncar dealership.


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2008, 12:45 PM~12490057
> *goddamn, time to start a Towncar dealership.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*tell me about it...lol... we got alot of towncar builds right now..lol*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*

just wanted to take the time, to thank all of our FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND LOYAL SUPPORTERS..... and wish them all a wonderful holiday, and merry christmas

On behalf of the staff here at Empire Customs, thanks to all those who stand by us, let us do radical shit to thier babys, make thier cars into works of art, and allow us to do the things we love in life :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

another BIG THANKS to our Vendors, for supplying us with a great product for our customers, without your help our jobs would be much harder!

ALSO,.. thanks to all those who have stopped by and checked out some of things we have posted in this thread, checked out our myspace page, and called or PM'd with questions and inquiries  :thumbsup: 

thank you everyone and have a very merry CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

:thumbsup: *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2008, 08:45 PM~12521271
> *
> 
> just wanted to take the time, to thank all of our FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND LOYAL SUPPORTERS..... and wish them all a wonderful holiday, and merry christmas
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

keep up the good work bro. can't wait till i can get rid of these midget doors :0 :biggrin: see you real soon


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

sponsors welcome  we can add your logo to the back of the 1st place winners shirts hit me up jason


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*PM sent :thumbsup: *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2008, 09:51 PM~12374679
> *shit,... havent seen this topic in a minute,.. guess Im obligated to post some recent work pics.......
> some of you out there are aware of our in-house CNC capabilities,..
> 
> ...


do u have the pre cut plates for impala lowers


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 08:43 PM~12423765
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin beautyful :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 29 2008, 07:57 PM~12554906
> *do u have the pre cut plates for impala lowers
> *



*yes we do, Pm me for a price

*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 29 2008, 08:05 PM~12554987
> *fuckin beautyful  :0
> *



*thank u sir  *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice Clean work Jason :thumbsup: .


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cant believe i missed this thread, nice werk


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*new project is coming together :biggrin: :biggrin: 







*


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12596138
> *new project is coming together :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:16 PM~12596138
> *new project is coming together :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


coming together lets see the newer pics


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Empire Customs is doing good things for lowriding


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:16 PM~12596138
> *new project is coming together :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:16 PM~12596138
> *new project is coming together :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12596138
> *new project is coming together :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING REAL NICE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 4 2009, 02:34 PM~12603088
> *LOOKING REAL NICE!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*spanks guys :biggrin: *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Google is watching you...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 6 2009, 09:09 PM~12627631
> *Google is  watching you...
> 
> 
> ...



*hahahaha,... I did the same thing for the first time the other day and wondered to myself,.. "when the fuck was that, our lot is NEVER that empty!".. hahahaha

musta been early in the morning when they filmed it  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Jan 7 2009, 10:31 AM~12631181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 12 2009, 10:25 PM~12687352
> *
> *


wassup big dog, any luck on the lac?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 13 2009, 11:32 AM~12690549
> *wassup big dog, any luck on the lac?
> *




:roflmao:



Sorry, Was That A Joke? :dunno:




:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 13 2009, 03:35 PM~12693492
> *:roflmao:
> Sorry, Was That A Joke? :dunno:
> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> *



:biggrin: 
sell that bitch for 3k and part outthe chrome  :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

true.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 13 2009, 06:36 PM~12694170
> *:biggrin:
> sell that bitch for 3k and part outthe chrome   :biggrin:
> *



ITS GETTING CLOSE TO THAT POINT... :0


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 02:01 PM~12632784
> *hahahaha,... I did the same thing for the first time the other day and wondered to myself,.. "when the fuck was that, our lot is NEVER that empty!".. hahahaha
> 
> musta been early in the morning when they filmed it
> *


the fuckin internets is getting scary


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up J! Look bizy! thats GOOD! Later! :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 19 2009, 09:51 AM~12748093
> *What up J! Look bizy! thats GOOD! Later! :biggrin:
> *



*thanks Leonard :biggrin: ... you aint doing so bad yourself homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump for the homie! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 08:14 PM~12887195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shit


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 07:14 PM~12887195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :tears: :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

THANKS JASON AND EVERYBODY AT EMPIRE FOR BUILDING ME THE BADDEST SETUP EVER!!!


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

Just the begining bro u deserve this!!!! Keep pushing us to do our best!!!!
much love


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

damn i neverknew empire customs were capable of doing nice work like that. nah nah i was just joking homie! how you doin jaynice talking to you the other day. i think my homie will be calling you soon for those patterns.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 2 2009, 10:10 PM~12889265
> *THANKS JASON AND EVERYBODY AT EMPIRE FOR BUILDING ME THE BADDEST SETUP EVER!!!
> *



*thank you Lucky,.. for letting us do our thang,.. and like Sal said you deserve it, your a hard working, young kat and have worked real hard for this car.

much love brotha!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 3 2009, 12:08 AM~12890368
> *damn i neverknew empire customs were capable of doing nice work like that. nah nah i was just joking homie! how you doin jaynice talking to you the other day. i think my homie will be calling you soon for those patterns.
> *




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurydroptop (Feb 2, 2009)

im in AZ next week for work. Im come visit yall, yall do good work! I wanna see that 2 door linc!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurydroptop_@Feb 3 2009, 10:32 AM~12892856
> *im in AZ next week for work. Im come visit yall, yall do good work! I wanna see that 2 door linc!
> *


*hit me up on the PM when your down, so I can look for ya  
we dont usually let people in the shop area, but we'll give ya the guided tour  *


----------



## luxurydroptop (Feb 2, 2009)

im bring beer and steaks, we can have a bbq.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 08:14 PM~12887195
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Congrats Jason  
Lookn Good!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the feature!!! :thumbsup: I was wondering when I'd see it in there!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602+Feb 3 2009, 04:10 PM~12895657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*thanks Greg :biggrin: *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Badass work as usual


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Whas sup Jason..


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 08:14 PM~12887195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAME :0 :0


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 06:05 PM~12896704
> *thanks Greg :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I own proof of your quality! Your pride shows in everything you do... regardless of price or anything else like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

Top notch werk! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 12:29 PM~12892823
> *thank you Lucky,.. for letting us do our thang,.. and like Sal said you deserve it, your a hard working, young kat and have worked real hard for this car.
> 
> much love brotha!
> ...


your pretty fly for a white guy. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 28 2009, 06:21 AM~13136661
> *your pretty fly for a white guy. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks again for the spindles perm


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:16 PM~12596138
> *new project is coming together :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Updated pics please.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE520 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 3 2009, 05:49 PM~13772745
> *thanks again for the spindles perm
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM.. GLAD I WAS ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT.. IF YOU NEED ENYTHING ELSE JUS LET US KNO...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

how much for the CADDI battery holdowns?


----------

